# Fixing broken heater?



## TinyFish (Dec 25, 2005)

I have a few heaters that are broken (as in not heating up, not shattered) anyone ever have luck with fixing them. Most have plastic casings. Thanks!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Most submersibles are throw-aways as you can't get into them without destroying their water-proofness. 

But contact the manufacturer, some have a lifetime guarantee and will send you a new one.


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

seeing as if you get it wrong most of your fish will be cooked well, just buy a new one


----------

